# Protein Panna Cotta



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Link to this recipe came up on my facebook feed so i thought id share it with you all as it looks nice  ill be making it myself 

http://shreddedninja.co.uk/index.php/extremely-easy-protein-panna-cotta/


----------

